# Is Bruce Lee's book worth it?



## Old Iowa Man (May 17, 2014)

Just wondering if Bruce Lee's Book on the Tao of JKD Expanded Edition is worth it for just learning basics and concepts? OIM


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2014)

Its worth if for learning some basic concepts, mostly philosophy, as they apply to Jeet Kune Do as seen by Bruce Lee

If you are looking for his basic training method and training concepts you are better off with 

Bruce Lee's Fighting Method: The Complete Edition

But understand this is just for Jun Fan Gongfu and Jeet Kune Do not for all Wushu/Kungfu/martial arts


----------



## Old Iowa Man (May 17, 2014)

Thanks very much - I considered your comment and I appreciate it, sounds like the best way to go after checking it out on Amazon - Will wait for any further comments - OIM


----------



## punisher73 (May 21, 2014)

I second that opinion.  If you want sort of a "blending" of the two books.  I highly recommend the book by John Little "Jeet Kune Do: Bruce Lee's Commentaries on the Martial Way".  It goes over alot more physical techniques and the mental concepts than Bruce Lee's "fighting method" books, and has less of the philosophy of the Tao book.

There are some other books in that series by John Little as well that are very good if you are a Bruce Lee fan.  John Little ended up marrying Linda Lee and was given access to all of Bruce's notes etc. to write the books.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2014)

My favorite Bruce Lee Library book is THE ART OF EXPRESSING THE HUMAN BODY. It is NOT a technique book; it explores the evolution of Bruce's fitness routines which, like everything he did, went through constant changes of stripping away, reshaping, perfecting. A great book if you are looking to supplement your martial arts training with a fitness routine.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> My favorite Bruce Lee Library book is THE ART OF EXPRESSING THE HUMAN BODY. It is NOT a technique book; it explores the evolution of Bruce's fitness routines which, like everything he did, went through constant changes of stripping away, reshaping, perfecting. A great book if you are looking to supplement your martial arts training with a fitness routine.



That is a good book but you sill find much if not all of it in "Bruce Lee's Fighting Method: The Complete Edition". But with that said, I own both


----------



## Stickgrappler (May 21, 2014)

i own the original/new tao of jkd and orig/new bl's fighting method and commentaries on the martial way

the new tao has some essays in the back that expands on philosophy, if you can, go to a barnes and nobles or other bookseller and see if they have it. flip through it.

the pictures have been reorgnized and enlarged in some places also


----------



## Buka (May 21, 2014)

It's a great addition to a Martial library.


----------



## Old Iowa Man (May 21, 2014)

Thanks very much for all the input guys - One by one when the budget allows - OIM


----------



## Stickgrappler (May 22, 2014)

Old Iowa Man said:


> Thanks very much for all the input guys - One by one when the budget allows - OIM



i'm not made of money, so some books i've bought used copies. some others, i bought brand new.


----------

